# Webcomic:  Adventures of Martha and Liza ( Reptile Anthro Mutant  Girl)



## Dront12 (Jan 3, 2021)

Helo everyone, i want  to present my main webcomics, The Story tells about   Genius but a bit  asperger autistic   Woman - Named Martha Crowford, that   tries to create a formula  to regenerate  her missed Arm, but  she's too rush to  test it on herself and thats  caused of her alter ego Liza is Born ! 
The Comics  itself you can  read on my Site - https://monstergirlshideout.com/comic?c=adventures_of_martha_and_liza 

https://www.deviantart.com/xmonster...f-Martha-and-Liza-Page-5-remastered-860599174
https://www.deviantart.com/xmonstergirlshideout/art/Adventures-of-Martha-and-Liza-Page-4-858486800
You also can support my web comicses there https://www.patreon.com/fantasyfetishlair


----------



## Dront12 (Jan 8, 2021)

what you think


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 12, 2021)

Not to throw shade at you or anything, more power to you and all, but the whole gifted scientist loses their arm and uses reptilian DNA in an attempt to grow it back and it goes horribly wrong thing sounds really familiar.




Besides that one little nitpick, your comic is great, and the art is good.


----------

